# Fake Netgain WarP9....what is it really?



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

Someone tried to pass this off as a WarP9 by painting it and a few other details. It has a splined shaft. Any one know what brand of motor it is? For a forklift motor? Any info appreciated.


----------



## ngcontrols (Nov 4, 2009)

What's clued you in to it being fake? Based on the pictures, looks like the real deal to me (just with a splined shaft - might have been a custom order). George could tell you for sure ([email protected]).

-Ryan


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

ngcontrols said:


> What's clued you in to it being fake? Based on the pictures, looks like the real deal to me (just with a splined shaft - might have been a custom order). George could tell you for sure ([email protected]).
> 
> -Ryan


The guys at Netgain confirmed it.


----------



## ngcontrols (Nov 4, 2009)

Tedktis said:


> The guys at Netgain confirmed it.


So did they tell you who performed the cloning? I'm quite impressed - it really looks quite like the real deal. I'm sure it's not as good inside - there's a lot of little secrets that go into making it top-notch.


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

ngcontrols said:


> So did they tell you who performed the cloning? I'm quite impressed - it really looks quite like the real deal. I'm sure it's not as good inside - there's a lot of little secrets that go into making it top-notch.


The motor belongs to another member on here, I was asking if anyone knew anymore about it. All I know is that he told me the guys at Netgain said it was fake. He ran it on 12 volts and it turned, but decided he wasn't going to use it i guess.


----------

